# Heat effective for Throat condition



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 27, 2009)

From what I have read Throat cancers are difficult to treat so this seems to be a big break thru:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090527...RzZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawNzdHVkeWhlYXRlZmY-


----------

